# pcb a pdf o jpg



## leob_91 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hola , mi nombre es Leandro y me gustaria saber si hay algun archivo que pueda pasar de pcb a pdf o a jpg ... porque necesito imprimirlo y no tengo impresora laser, y en un cyber me piden que el archivo este en pdf o jpg...
Si alguien sabe y me puede responder se lo agradeceria  

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jul 29, 2007)

yo utilizo el dopdf, es gratis


----------



## mcrven (Jul 29, 2007)

Amigo Leandro, ¿Qué CAD estás utilizando?
Si es sólo para imprimir el PCB no se requiere impresora laser. Sólo es necesario si vas a reproducirlo por el método de la transferencia a calor.
La mayoría de los CAD tienen la facilidad EXPORT, con la cual puedes generar una copia del archivo con otros formatos, directamente.
También se puede enviar la impresión a un archivo, en vez de enviarlo a un dispositivo impresor. En ese caso, el archivo se genera con extensión *.ps y otros a escoger, que son para los plotter. Es lenguaje PostScript que es natural para las impresoras laser.
Generalmente, el enredo se presenta con el personal de los cyber pués, no tienen la experiencia necesaria para imprimir con otros formatos de archivo y, hacen lo que pueden.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## leob_91 (Jul 30, 2007)

el problema es que con el traxmaker el archivo me quda en .PCB y cuando voy a un cyber para que me lo impriman necesitan el traxmaker para imprimirlo...lo que yo quiero es pasarlo a pdf para que sea mas facil imprimirlo para ellos  

desde ya gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## mcrven (Jul 30, 2007)

Es extraño que Traxmaker no tenga una función "export". Cómo haces si lo necesitas para un plotter, archivos Gerber o HPGL, que son los más requeridos para producir los acetatos para las placas.

Para convertir archivos a PDF, bájate el "Pdffactory", es un shareware. Puébalo a ver si te reconoce los PCB. Es fácil de usar porque funciona como una impresora virtual.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## ars (Jul 31, 2007)

Yop tengo el mimso problema, pero uso otro programa, el express PCB, y no me deja pasar las pcb a apdf, ya que no me los toman las impresoras virtuales, y tiene una funcion exportar pero al parecer no sirve ya uqe me expoprta la dispocion de los componentes y no las pistas.


----------



## leob_91 (Jul 31, 2007)

Gracias por todo me sirvio de mucho su ayuda  , la verdad que el foro esta muy bueno se los agradesco mucho!!...


----------



## mcrven (Jul 31, 2007)

Bien, leob_91, es bueno saber que se te ha ayudado, aún si no nos has dicho que solución le has encontrado a tu problema. Te recuerdo que, al informaciónrmarnos de eso, ayudas a otros a encontrar soluciones a problemas similares a los tuyos.

PARA ars:

Si la función EXPORT de Express PCB funciona para exportar el emplazamiento de componentes, también debe funcionar para exportar el resto. En general, eso sucede porque no se han seleccionado adecuadamente las superficies (Layers) que se quieren ver. Antes de enviar a imprimir o exportar deben seleccionarse los layers que se quieren ver en la impresión.
Considero que, en tú caso, el problema es causado por la falta de expriencia en el uso del CAD.
Revisa bién las funciones y las facilidades que te brinda el programa. Es muy probable que encuentres soluciones que ni te imaginas.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Jul 31, 2007)

yo uso una  impresora "virtual" que crea adobe  acrobat, o pueden usar pdf creator que tambien es gratis, permite otras opciones extras


----------



## DeBito (Jul 31, 2007)

Hola a todos.
Yo uso para pasar esquemas electricos el CuteWriter.
Es un programa gratuito que crea en el ordenador una impresora virtual como el Adobe Acrobat.
La forma de usarlo es sencilla. Solo hay que decirle que imprima en esta impresora virtual y el CuteWriter solicitará el nombre del programa que quieres asignarle a ese nuevo archivo .PDF
Gracias a este sistema de Impresora Virtual, se puede utilizar la conversion a PDF de cualquier archivo (Documentos, dibujos, fotos, esquemas, etc) cuyo programa posea la opcion de imprimir.

Os lo podeis descargar de...
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/PDF/CuteWriter.shtml
Apenas ocupa 1.5Mb


----------



## ars (Jul 31, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> PARA ars:
> 
> Si la función EXPORT de Express PCB funciona para exportar el emplazamiento de componentes, también debe funcionar para exportar el resto. En general, eso sucede porque no se han seleccionado adecuadamente las superficies (Layers) que se quieren ver. Antes de enviar a imprimir o exportar deben seleccionarse los layers que se quieren ver en la impresión.
> Considero que, en tú caso, el problema es causado por la falta de expriencia en el uso del CAD.
> ...


Bueno muchas gracias por la respuesta, en cuanto pueda voy a volver a probar. ;-)


----------



## leob_91 (Ago 9, 2007)

termine usando una impresora virtual...el nombre era dopPDF la verdad que es muy facil de usar muy efectivo...

se lo recomiendo al que tenga un problema similar


----------



## Dohkonolibra (May 16, 2008)

Hola gracias por la ayuda yo lo hice con el express PCB y anda joya use el CuteWriter que dijo DeBito y la verdad qeu anda joya aparte con el foxit editor pude modificar las placas y ponerlas en la pocicion qeu quiero. Gracias.


----------



## Daoíz (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos días, necesito imprimir mis placas y no se como hacerlo. usando KICAD en WIndows

Si lo imprimimo a pdf no me sale con las dimensiones correctas, me sale reducido.

Hay que imprimirlo en postscript? no se como hacerlo me podeis hechar una mano

Gracias


----------



## richar (Mar 20, 2009)

hola amigos como puedo abrir archivos .lvw


----------



## walenon (Jul 20, 2010)

hola...yo uso el dopdf y te voy a enseñar como hacerlo para que la escala que salga normal:
1- tienes que descargar el "dopdf" e instalarlo (yo tengo el dopdf v7)
2- abres el pcb y te vas a print (yo tengo el pcb wizard, no se si tu pero es igual al expres pcb)
3- seleccionas el dopdf como impresora , este te hara un archivo pdf
4- cuando tangas el archivo pdf vas a imprimir y selecionas en donde dice "escalado de pagina" pones "ninguno" y luego aceptar. Te saldra como querias

si quieres haces la prueba con la impresora tuya si te sale o no 

PD: te dejo unas imagenes para que entiendas mejor


----------



## espartero666 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hola  aver si me podeis ayudar, ami el pbcwizar no me deja picar en la impresora, por lo tanto no me deja imprimir de ninguna manera.
Habría alguna manera para poder activarla, pues he bajado 4 o 5 programas para pdf y mientras no pueda entrar en la impresora no puedo imprimir.
Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Si no puedes imprimir, no puedes imprimir, valga la redundancia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2015)

espartero666 dijo:


> Hola  aver si me podeis ayudar, ami el pbcwizar no me deja picar en la impresora, por lo tanto no me deja imprimir de ninguna manera.
> Habría alguna manera para poder activarla, pues he bajado 4 o 5 programas para pdf y mientras no pueda entrar en la impresora no puedo imprimir.
> Un saludo



Tu programa ¿ Es legal o es alguna versión que bajaste de la red ?

Si es el segundo caso podría ser un programa "Demo" que no tiene habilitada la función *"Print"*


----------



## espartero666 (Nov 18, 2015)

Muchas gracias, por la respuesta valga la redundancia.
Fogonazo, si lo baje probare aver si puede ser con otro, gracias
un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2015)

Eso, prueba a ver si pagando salen las opciones.


----------



## espartero666 (Nov 19, 2015)

No te preocupes, ya lo he encontrado y sin pagar, no por pagarlo si no por callar bocasss sssssssssssssssss
a quien le pique que se arrasque
un saludito espartero.
Tema zanjado


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2015)

Uff tres días sin dormir llevaba.


----------

